# R.I.P. My Old Girl



## mungus (Jul 20, 2009)

Today is one of the saddest days in my life.........................my Border Collie Jessie passed away in our arms.
She was our best mate.
We did most things together, and she was loyal to her last breath.
R.I.P my old girl.........................
You will always be missed, forever loved and never forgotten......................:cry::cry:


----------



## deebo (Jul 20, 2009)

sorry to hear mate, what a cute girl!


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 20, 2009)

sad loss


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 20, 2009)

Sad, bad day for you Mungus. PM sent


----------



## Vixen (Jul 20, 2009)

Gee im really sorry mate, seeing someone lose a pet always makes me cry, its no easier than losing a much loved human member of the family. I still shed a frequent tear over my cat Darcy I lost over 9 years ago to cancer, he was only 2 years old. 

Jessie is a beautiful girl, im sure she will be forever remembered.

We can only wait for the day we were all reunited.


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Jul 20, 2009)

That is terrible news  I am so sorry for your loss.Loosing a dog is one of the hardest things to bear. RIP Jessie ...beautiful girl.


----------



## Lewy (Jul 20, 2009)

That's sad  sorry to for your loss


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jul 20, 2009)

Really sorry to hear that, its always hard losing a pet.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry for the loss of your best mate. 
R.I.P your girl Jessie


----------



## Renagade (Jul 20, 2009)

how junk. she looks like a wicked dog. sorry for her passing.


----------



## mrmikk (Jul 20, 2009)

It's a terrible time when you lose a real friend like that, sorry to hear of your loss Mungus.

R.I.P. Jessie


----------



## m_beardie (Jul 20, 2009)

I am really sorry for your loss! One beautiful dog!
R.I.P. Jessie


----------



## cougars (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your loss  Losing a mate sucks


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear this. Was anything wrong wif her or just old? R.I.P Jessie.


----------



## stretch101 (Jul 20, 2009)

R.I.P Jessie... she looks like a gorgeous girl im so sorry for your loss... my heart breaks 4 u


----------



## stannysnake (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear it. I have a border collie they are wonderfull dogs. Dont think I could cope with loosing her :cry:


----------



## SlytherinGirl (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so sad for you.
She looked like a beautiful and loving friend. 

She'll run in golden fields forever. <3


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 20, 2009)

Rest in peace Jessie, Sorry for your loss Alecs, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## viridis (Jul 20, 2009)

Bad news mate,

I lost my male Arab last April, it still cuts me up. 

I am closer to my hounds than I am to people. They truely are mates for life, it is just a shame that we only get a short time with them.

She looks like a top dog mate, chin up and you will find another great dog that will soon become your best mate.

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## zombway (Jul 20, 2009)

R.I.P. Jessie.


----------



## christo (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like a really nice, friendly dog. I'm sure she was comforted by having you by her side at the end. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## melgalea (Jul 20, 2009)

Thats realy sad. she is gorgeous too. :-(
cheers
mel


----------



## Khagan (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry for you loss =( very sad thing indeed, but take comfort in knowing she got to spend her last moments with the ones she loved and now she is at peace.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Jul 20, 2009)

sad to hear it. collies are by far my favourite breed. such loyal and beautiful animals.


----------



## mungus (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks sooooo much for all the kind words and pm's.
Its bloody harder the next day when you realise she is never coming home.
Aleks.


----------



## ClareB (Jul 21, 2009)

That's so sad Mungus, sorry for your loss. 
Border Collies are beautiful dogs, like you said so loyal and a ton of personality.


----------



## GOOBA (Jul 21, 2009)

sorry to hear mate.
R.I.P.


----------



## karasha (Jul 21, 2009)

R.I.P jessie, im sorry for your loss, its always hard to lose a member of your family.


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 21, 2009)

sorry for your loss Aleks, just remember all the great times & the joy she brought to you RIP Jessie


----------



## smeejason (Jul 21, 2009)

sorry to hears Aleks.


----------



## mattG (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry for your loss..
I know exactly how you feel, I lost my best mate 3 weeks ago (staffy x bull mastiff) 
It sucks


----------



## Colin (Jul 21, 2009)

so sorry for your loss mate.. 
Ive been there myself and it crushed and devestated me..
take care aleks. 

pm sent.


----------



## mungus (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks so much to everyone who left messages and pm'd me.
So thankful of all the kind words and support.
We must move on..................but it will be slow.
She will never be replaced or forgotten.
" Love you so much Jessie, please take care in your new life..............
We will catch up again one day..................I promise "
Aleks.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jul 21, 2009)

R.i.p.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jul 21, 2009)

Awww how sad. She looks like she was a happy dog. RIP Jessie.


----------



## KingSirloin (Jul 21, 2009)

Losing a pet is one thing, losing a border collie is something else entirely. They are so intelligent, they're more than just an animal and a pet, they're a partner.

I dread the day my little boy must move on, but at only 2 1/2 years, we've got a lot of time together yet. Pics in my album.


----------



## Brigsy (Jul 21, 2009)

So sorry 4 your loss mate!! I as im sure you did, spend so much time with my mutts that they become part of you and loosing one would be like loosing that part of you. Yea you move on but there will never be another to truly fill the place. remember her for all the good times, and some of the not so good lol.
Chris


----------



## mungus (Oct 18, 2009)

We finally decided to move forward [ still cant / wont ever forget Jessie......... ]
I introduce to you all STELLA.
She is an amazing puppy and has bought new happiness in our lives...
Thanks Sara......
Aleks.


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 18, 2009)

Adorable Aleks,hopefully she will bring some happiness into your life.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 18, 2009)

awww how cute ( sorry for your loss of jesse )


----------



## Shonfield (Oct 18, 2009)

ohh wow that last pic is so cute! what a lovely dog


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 18, 2009)

she's so cute, its hard moving on from a pet moving on, i dont know how i will feel when my cat dies. hope u have lots of great times together.


Will


----------



## Colin (Oct 18, 2009)

shes awesome aleks and so damn cute 
I know you'll never forget jessie but great that youve got a new dog for you and the family..
congrats and she must be a tough little girl to stand your dirty socks mate :lol:


----------



## sara_sabian (Oct 18, 2009)

Awww she looks so cute (she always was such a cutie) Thanks for the update  I'm glad she's happy.


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Oct 18, 2009)

Aww she is so gorgeous Aleks. Wishing you all the happiness in the world with Stella 
And all the best memories of Jessie


----------



## mungus (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks so much for the positive feed back.
She is a cutie...........lol
Got my wife wrapped around her paw and sock..........[ she would lying on her back if it was my sock Colin...lol ]


----------



## Colin (Oct 18, 2009)

mungus said:


> Thanks so much for the positive feed back.
> She is a cutie...........lol
> Got my wife wrapped around her paw and sock..........[ she would lying on her back if it was my sock Colin...lol ]



haha I bet she's got you just as wrapped around her paw mate :lol: and thats what I thought.. but thought maybe she was holding her breath :lol: haha

great to see stella mate and its good to see you back in such good spirits.. cheers


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry  my dog is also having that heartbreaking trip to the vet tomorrow to be put down.. I know how you feel and it isn't fun. Jessie looks beautiful. I'm sure she had an amazing life with you.


----------



## euphorion (Oct 18, 2009)

RIP Jessie


----------

